# Omega Constellation Megaquartz 2.4mhz Advice Needed Urgently



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

I am new to this forum but an avid Omega collector, I have recently bought a constellation megaquartz disco dial, the watch is in good condition and the ciruit is good but it needs a service as it isn't keeping good time. I picked it up on flea bay but when it arrived it had a cracked dial! My question is:

1) Any suggestions where in the UK I can get it serviced?

2) Does anyone know anywhere I can get a replacement dial as mine is cracked! Omega want Â£450 to renovate the dial and I think thats a bit steep! The whole watch cost me half that!

If anyone has any advice I would be most grateful

Thanks Tom


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

KeithT or Hawkie here could probably help you out with servicing it, but I'll leave them to chip in. Keith away, so he might be sometime in replying.

As for the dial, do know of a dial restorer that could do it in the UK, however I'll keep my eyes open and see if I can find some.

Jon might know where you could source a dial, but as he's in a different time zone, I'll pop his head in later.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Tom it's a friendly place here and we try to help each other out.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I'll pop his head in later.


I think we all feel like doing that sometimes dont we......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL you guys..... sigh.... 

Dials are NLA.... I need one for mine and Omega say they dont have them anymore.







Live with the dial issue is my advice, its part of the enjoyment of an old watch... hmm....
















Sorry to be the bearer of bad news... Im sure Keith or Paul would give it a look over but I doubt either of them has worked on one before (I could be wrong tho). I have 3 of these and found a local guy who works on them, but have not had need to have him do anything as yet...

Have you swapped out the battery? that should help if the rest of the watch is clean... to be honest if you paid 200quid for one you were very lucky indeed... they should be at least double that.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

John

Any chance you could email me some pics of your megaquartz f2.4 watches? my email is

thanks Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

there is a pic here of my most recent addition: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26942

and if you search on my username and 'Omega' you can see more of what ive got/had etc.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Tom.

JonW is correct in his assumption that i have not actually seviced one of these (yet!).

I do however have the relevant Omega service manual for this movement and the factory testing equipment, so i would be willing to have a look at it for you.

I can however make no guarantees that i can make it better as parts are pretty much obselete.

It would be useful for me to have a go though and if you are up for it, i will certainly do my best to improve the timekeeping.

Regards Keith


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Keith

that's great news, it is actually the second one I have bought in the last month! where about are you based?

Thanks again


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Tom.

I will PM you my address.

Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't seem to send you a message Tom.

E-mail me at Keithtilleyuk 'at' aol 'dot' com

Regards Keith


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Keith

Email sent!

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith someone on the WUS HEQ forum has been playing with the timekeeping on one of these recently but I dont have a link... its a simple adjuestment... but as Im sure you will agree, these were accurate from the start so its its not right now there could be another deeper problem or its gummed up... good luck mate, Ill be chuffed if we have someone on the forum who knows about the innards of these amazing watches.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Jon.

I like you, think it will be more than simple adjustment as there is only about -/+ 5secs tolerance on the rate adjuster.

Tom is willing to let me look at his watch ( brave fool!







)

It will be my first and hopefully i will be able to get it running correctly for Tom and i will happily post any knowledge i glean from the experience.

Of course, if it all goes wrong..i will forward you my new address in Patagonia!!!!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee! Keith, I know a place in the hills if you get stuck


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

ooooooooooooooo!

I got my Omega out of it's box this morning to send it on to Keith and it has lost about four hours! I reset it and it then started gaining time! This was what happended to the waffle face one and it needed a new circuit (as rare as the holy grail I understand). Totally gutted!

Keith, I am going to take it in on monday to get checked out! if it is just dirt then I will send it over, if it is dead I am going to cry!

Will keep you updated!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom, Sorry to hear this.... small consolation I know, but if its had it let me know... I may buy it off you for parts..


----------

